# crossword: your 1st quiz this week



## David H (Mar 9, 2015)

*Good Luck*

.................................

*Correct answered will be inserted in this grid*


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2015)

10 - Stein?


----------



## Redkite (Mar 9, 2015)

2. Orthodontist


----------



## David H (Mar 9, 2015)

Northerner said:


> 10 - Stein?



Sorry.

Stein if you're drinking beer but I was thinking more of wine word begins with J


----------



## David H (Mar 9, 2015)

Redkite said:


> 2. Orthodontist



Correct Redkite


----------



## Aoife (Mar 9, 2015)

8 down ? sacrament?


----------



## David H (Mar 9, 2015)

Aoife said:


> 8 down ? sacrament?



'fraid not Aoife but keep trying.


----------



## jedisoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

10 across - Jorum??
7 across - sitarist??


----------



## Annette (Mar 9, 2015)

12a: daleth?


----------



## Annette (Mar 9, 2015)

5a etching?


----------



## David H (Mar 9, 2015)

jedisoldier said:


> 10 across - Jorum??
> 7 across - sitarist??



Well done Jedisoldier on Jorum unfortunately Sitarist is incorrect but close it ends in ist


----------



## David H (Mar 9, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 12a: daleth?



Well done annette daleth is correct


----------



## David H (Mar 9, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 5a etching?



'fraid not Annette but keep trying


----------



## David H (Mar 9, 2015)

*Because this weeks Crossword is particularly difficult 
I've entered the first and last letters for the remaining clues.

I hope this helps a bit.*


----------



## Robin (Mar 9, 2015)

4 spool
5 vitrics
8 reliquian


----------



## Robin (Mar 9, 2015)

7 lutanist
9 stomatology


----------



## David H (Mar 9, 2015)

Robin said:


> 4 spool
> 5 vitrics
> 8 reliquian



Correct Robin well done


----------



## David H (Mar 9, 2015)

Robin said:


> 7 lutanist
> 9 stomatology



Correct and right on both counts, well done


----------



## Flower (Mar 9, 2015)

I hope 1a is chondrify - I've spent too long in orthopaedic clinics!


----------



## David H (Mar 9, 2015)

Flower said:


> I hope 1a is chondrify - I've spent too long in orthopaedic clinics!



Well done Flower it is indeed chondrify


----------



## jedisoldier (Mar 10, 2015)

6 down  lecithin?
11 across Bombardon?
3 across Ataractic?


----------



## David H (Mar 10, 2015)

jedisoldier said:


> 6 down  lecithin?
> 11 across Bombardon?
> 3 across Ataractic?



Well done Jedisoldier Bombardon and Ataractic are correct and 6d is Ichthulin


----------

